# Costco flat meat cut



## lanikaigirl (Feb 16, 2016)

What is the best method to cook?


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

What meat is it?


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

My guess is it is a long grained muscle from around the belly of a cow.  Marinate, grill hot and quick, slice thinly.

mjb.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Unless it is actually a brisket flat. Grill quickly would be troublesome.

mjb.


----------



## lanikaigirl (Feb 16, 2016)

Beef...when cooked. Broiled or simmered had no flavor. Marinaded in lime, orange, garlic, oil, salt, pepper. Was pounded to tenderize to 1/2 inch. May have been belly meat. Costco did not represent quality well. Thank you all for your thoughts. Appreciate. Returning rest of package to Costco, will not buy this cut again. Awful.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Is it flap meat?





  








imageproxy.php?img=http%3A%2F%2Ftraditionaltoolwor




__
french fries


__
Feb 17, 2016








In that case, do as teamfat suggested in his first post. Grill hot and do not cook through - hopefully you don't mind eating meat medium rare or medium at the most, because it will become tough if you overcook it.

And perhaps most importantly, cut thin slices against the grain, so perpendicular to those white fat lines you see on the photograph - again to avoid toughness.

It's a very good cut when prepared well, I would at least give a small piece another chance on your grill before you return it. Best of luck to you!


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

But what IS it? "Flat meat" is not a thing.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

In the SoCal Mexican community flap meat is skirt or any other long-grained relatively-tough but tasty meat butterfly cut long and thin. Carne Asada is the primary use.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

[thread="63856"]Flat Meat [/thread]
I say that at Costco here in the middle of the desert, I wasn't sure what it was, but I was thinking something like Flank... should excellent for fajitas, tacos too.

oh and @Lanikaigirl ALOHA! WELCOME to CT from your neighbor in Kaneohe!


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

Flap meat is flap meat.... what is flat meat? I'm confused if that's a miscommunication or that is how it was labelled. Maybe I'm just being stubborn.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I think teamfat was onto something.  How thick was it?  It could very well have been brisket flat.  That's not something you can cook fast. Errr unless you grind it into burgers or something.

I have definitely seen brisket flat at costco  (and only flats)  They don't do whole packer cuts at any costco near me.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Flap meat is skirt steak not a brisket flat. It's much thinner. I have seen this at our Costco but the cost here is closer to $8 a pound while Prime packer briskets at Costco are still running around $3.80.


----------



## nate (Aug 2, 2014)

I am assuming they mean Brisket Flat as well.  Low and Slow


----------

